# Bike Laden gesucht



## Brillo (16. Januar 2007)

Hi zusammen,

bin neu hier, komm aus der Hersbrucker Gegend und suche an gscheiten Laden wo ma Teile Klamotten etc. zu normalen Preisen kaufen kann ohne das ma sich glecih abgezockt fühlt.

Kann mir da von euch einen empfehlen?

Und wenn ich scho beim schreiben bin - wo kurvt ihr so rum gibts bei uns anständige Touren (mit viel Schlamm  ) ?

MFG Uwe


----------



## Didi123 (18. Januar 2007)

Z.B. Stadler in Nbg. oder FÜ, Bikedress ER(langen)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brillo (18. Januar 2007)

Hi 

Stadler is gut hab ich gehört sind halt immer gleich 50km zu fahren. Und Erlangen is ja glei nu weiter weg. Was in der nähe von HErsbruck oder Lauf wäre besser  

Mfg Uwe


----------



## jojolintzi (19. Januar 2007)

in lauf kenn ich bloß den marchel als vernünftigen laden, alle anderen haben horrende preise,oder sin die unfreundlichkeit in person (oder beides... )


----------



## Roland_Berlin (30. Januar 2007)

in neunkirchen am Sand gibt es gleich zwei Shops, ob sie gut oder preiswert sin kann ich dir aber nicht sagen.


----------



## duschy (31. Januar 2007)

@ roland berlin,

wer soll das sein in neunkirchen?soviel ich weiß gibt es doch nur einen!
http://www.pro-bike-und-ski.de/


----------



## jobeagle (1. Februar 2007)

duschy schrieb:


> @ roland berlin,
> 
> wer soll das sein in neunkirchen?soviel ich weiß gibt es doch nur einen!
> http://www.pro-bike-und-ski.de/



Ja, es gibt nur noch einen (http://www.pro-bike-und-ski.de/), kann den Frank aber sehr empfehlen. Sehr kompetent und vernünftige Preise.

Der Andere (Gordon) ist nach Eckental gegangen.

@Brillo:
Wenn du mitfahren willst, wir (www.scrschnaittach.de) treffen uns immer mittwochs (in der Saison) und samstags (fast immer). Schau einfach auf die Homepage


----------



## zuspät (4. Februar 2007)

in hersbruck gibts doch auch diesen kleinen laden hat so viel ich weiß rocky und glaub cannondale. 
lauf kannst eigentlich nur zum marschel gehen. mit den anderen zwei läden hab ich da net so die tollen erfahrungen gemacht. klamotten halt in ngb. wennst freeride sachen suchst kannst am saisonende auch mal ins terra x schaun da gibts schnäppchen. 
was es radln angeht häng dich mal an die schnaittacher
und hab mal gehört dass es um die edelweißhütte nette trails geben soll aber frag mich net wo.


----------

